# question about old gun cabinet and key?



## Jim Thompson (May 1, 2008)

I received this to the forum support email today and have no idea how to help.

any ideas?



> HI:  I have a gun cabinet (it is full and too heavy to move). No name on it but uses a round (circular) type key to get into it.  My husband died two years ago and I still cannot find a key to it.  Any suggestions other than a crowbar as I would like to not tear it up so my oldest can use it at his home.  Thank you, Pat


----------



## dawg2 (May 1, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I received this to the forum support email today and have no idea how to help.
> 
> any ideas?



Many of the old round keys were generic and fit in multiple locks.  They should go to a locksmith and you can get a generic blank that may work.  I had a bookcase and lost they key moving key and that is what I did and I still use it.   But it will need to be a locksmith not wally world.  

If that doesn't work, a locksmith can come out to the house and look at it.


----------



## Handgunner (May 1, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Many of the old round keys were generic and fit in multiple locks.  They should go to a locksmith and you can get a generic blank that may work.  I had a bookcase and lost they key moving key and that is what I did and I still use it.   But it will need to be a locksmith not wally world.
> 
> If that doesn't work, a locksmith can come out to the house and look at it.


That's what I was thinking.. A locksmith is the first person I'd call.


----------



## Doyle (May 1, 2008)

If it is a standard wooden cabinet, the back will be only a thin sheet of plywood or masonite type material held on just by brads or staples.  All you have to do is gently pry it off and get to the lock from the inside.

Replacement locks can be purchased at any good hardware store.


----------



## RogerB (May 1, 2008)

1) Locksmith, Or;
2) Find A Person That Services Coke Machines, Most Used The Round Keys And They Will Have One Of Almost Every Combination, I Used To.


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 1, 2008)

Not seeing the lock and assuming it is just a simple cabinet cylinder lock.  Mask the area behind the lock with tape to keep from damaging.

Lock on to the ring around the cylinder where the key is inserted with a pair of vise grips.  Put a flat blade screwdriver as far into the keyhole as possible. Hold the screwdriver while turning the visegrips.   This should break the locking ring on the cylinder and push the cylinder into the cabinet.   If that does not break the ring loose, you can cut the ring off with a sharp chisel and hammer.

You can buy a replacement lock at lowes, home depot for 5 or 6 bucks.


----------



## dawg2 (May 1, 2008)

Let me ask another question:  Is this an "antique" style lock or a barrel lock like a soda machine???


----------



## Gaswamp (May 1, 2008)

I have never seen a circle key lock on wooden gun cabinet only the metal safe types.


----------



## Pop (May 1, 2008)

Where is the gun cabinet located.  I do some lock work and have a set of picks and quite a few master keys.  I would be willing to help, at no charge to a woodite,  if not to far away.  

I have to pick quite a few cabinet locks at work on a fairly regular basis.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## cmghunter (May 1, 2008)

If the inside of the cylinder looks like a coke machine key.It can be drilled and popped off.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 1, 2008)

I'd be more then happy to go and open it up for her...


----------



## JW2 (May 4, 2008)

I have a "Stack On" case that uses a round key!


----------

